# portercable sander



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone runs the sander without the vacuum I tried didn't think it was to bad wanted to see other guys opinions. Thanks sdr


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> Was wondering if anyone runs the sander without the vacuum I tried didn't think it was to bad wanted to see other guys opinions. Thanks sdr


I only use the vac on re-models

When I sand NC, it looks like the house is on fire.

It sands faster and better without the vac, so if its NC, leave the vac at home. I also cut 1/2 of the skirt off all my sanders as soon as I get em out of the box(use regular snips), with or without a vac, they work better that way!!!! Not gonna listen to any objections on that one,, THATS THE TRUTH:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks capt that's what I thought but I guess I just wanted to hear it from somebody else


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I've sanded without a vac. I don't use mine to finish sand so much as just knock things back like a box's crown and then finish sand by pole. That way I can also stay ahead of the dust cloud not too bad, while cutting back on the sanding needed.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

All the time. Use a top-of-the-line mask tho.


----------

